# DMA problems [SOLVED]

## k1ll1nt1m3

I guess I will start a thread.  I have 3 SATA HDDs and 1 PATA HDD with 2 IDE DVDs.  The dvd drives are IDE to the MB on the first IDE then I have two raptors mapped in BIOS to show them on the secound IDE channel.  Then I have a Promise 150TX2 that has the PATA and the other SATA shown as independent drives.    

Anyway, my HDDs are all shown as sda to sdd, my DVDs are hda and hdb.  I cant get DMA on the DVD drives.  I have removed SATA for the ICH5, then it wouldnt boot.  I removed IDE of the ICH5 then the DVDs didnt show.  Any ideas on how to get DMA on the IDEs and still have SATA support?

lspci

```
0000:00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 82865G/PE/P DRAM Controller/Host-Hub Interface (rev 02)

0000:00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82865G/PE/P PCI to AGP Controller (rev 02)

0000:00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) USB UHCIController #1 (rev 02)

0000:00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) USB UHCIController #2 (rev 02)

0000:00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) USB UHCI#3 (rev 02)

0000:00:1d.3 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) USB UHCIController #4 (rev 02)

0000:00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 02)

0000:00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 PCI Bridge (rev c2)

0000:00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 02)

0000:00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801EB (ICH5) SATA Controller (rev 02)

0000:00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) SMBus Controller (rev 02)

0000:00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 02)

0000:01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV25 [GeForce4 Ti 4600] (rev a3)

0000:02:01.0 RAID bus controller: Promise Technology, Inc. PDC20371 (FastTrak S150 TX2plus) (rev 02)

0000:02:02.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ (rev 10)

0000:02:03.0 Multimedia video controller: Ensoniq: Unknown device 5882 (rev 02)

0000:02:05.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Texas Instruments TSB43AB23 IEEE-1394a-2000 Controller (PHY/Link)

0000:02:08.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82562EZ 10/100 Ethernet Controller (rev 02)

```

scsi

```
  --- SCSI device support                                                      │ │

  │ │           [*]   legacy /proc/scsi/ support                                             │ │

  │ │           ---   SCSI support type (disk, tape, CD-ROM)                                 │ │

  │ │           <*>   SCSI disk support                                                      │ │

  │ │           < >   SCSI tape support                                                      │ │

  │ │           < >   SCSI OnStream SC-x0 tape support                                       │ │

  │ │           <*>   SCSI CDROM support                                                     │ │

  │ │           [*]     Enable vendor-specific extensions (for SCSI CDROM)                   │ │

  │ │           <*>   SCSI generic support                                                   │ │

  │ │           ---   Some SCSI devices (e.g. CD jukebox) support multiple LUNs              │ │

  │ │           [ ]   Probe all LUNs on each SCSI device                                     │ │

  │ │           [ ]   Verbose SCSI error reporting (kernel size +=12K)                       │ │

  │ │           [ ]   SCSI logging facility                                                  │ │

  │ │                 SCSI Transport Attributes  --->                                        │ │

  │ │                 SCSI low-level drivers  --->                                           │ │

  │ │                                                                                        │ │

  │ │                                                                                        │ │
```

scsi lowlevel

```
 < > 3ware 5/6/7/8xxx ATA-RAID support                                             │ │

  │ │      < > 3ware 9xxx SATA-RAID support                                                  │ │

  │ │      < > 7000FASST SCSI support                                                        │ │

  │ │      < > ACARD SCSI support                                                            │ │

  │ │      < > Adaptec AHA152X/2825 support                                                  │ │

  │ │      < > Adaptec AHA1542 support                                                       │ │

  │ │      < > Adaptec AACRAID support                                                       │ │

  │ │      < > Adaptec AIC7xxx Fast -> U160 support (New Driver)                             │ │

  │ │      < > Adaptec AIC7xxx support (old driver)                                          │ │

  │ │      < > Adaptec AIC79xx U320 support                                                  │ │

  │ │      < > Adaptec I2O RAID support                                                      │ │

  │ │      < > Always IN2000 SCSI support                                                    │ │

  │ │      [ ] LSI Logic New Generation RAID Device Drivers                                  │ │

  │ │      < > LSI Logic Legacy MegaRAID Driver                                              │ │

  │ │      [*] Serial ATA (SATA) support                                                     │ │

  │ │      < >   AHCI SATA support                                                           │ │

  │ │      < >   ServerWorks Frodo / Apple K2 SATA support                                   │ │

  │ │      <*>   Intel PIIX/ICH SATA support                                                 │ │

  │ │      < >   NVIDIA SATA support                                                         │ │

  │ │      < >   Promise PATA 2027x support                                                  │ │

  │ │      < >   Promise PATA 2027x support                                                  │ │

  │ │      <*>   Promise SATA TX2/TX4 support                                                │ │

  │ │      < >   Pacific Digital SATA QStor support                                          │ │

  │ │      < >   Promise SATA SX4 support                                                    │ │

  │ │      < >   Silicon Image SATA support                                                  │ │

  │ │      < >   SiS 964/180 SATA support                                                    │ │

  │ │      < >   ULi Electronics SATA support                                                │ │

  │ │      < >   VIA SATA support                                                            │ │

  │ │      < >   VITESSE VSC-7174 SATA support                                               │ │

  │ │      < > BusLogic SCSI support                                                         │ │

  │ │      < > DMX3191D SCSI support                                                         │ │

  │ │      < > DTC3180/3280 SCSI support                                                     │ │

  │ │      < > EATA ISA/EISA/PCI (DPT and generic EATA/DMA-compliant boards) support         │ │

  │ │      < > EATA-PIO (old DPT PM2001, PM2012A) support                                    │ │

  │ │      < > Future Domain 16xx SCSI/AHA-2920A support                                     │ │

    │      < > Intel/ICP (former GDT SCSI Disk Array) RAID Controller support                │ │

  │ │      < > Generic NCR5380/53c400 SCSI PIO support                                       │ │

  │ │      < > Generic NCR5380/53c400 SCSI MMIO support                                      │ │

  │ │      < > IBM ServeRAID support                                                         │ │

  │ │      < > Initio 9100U(W) support                                                       │ │

  │ │      < > Initio INI-A100U2W support                                                    │ │

  │ │      < > IOMEGA parallel port (ppa - older drives)                                     │ │

  │ │      < > IOMEGA parallel port (imm - newer drives)                                     │ │

  │ │      < > NCR53c406a SCSI support                                                       │ │

  │ │      < > SYM53C8XX Version 2 SCSI support                                              │ │

  │ │      < > IBM Power Linux RAID adapter support                                          │ │

  │ │      < > PAS16 SCSI support                                                            │ │

  │ │      < > PSI240i support                                                               │ │

  │ │      < > Qlogic FAS SCSI support                                                       │ │

  │ │      < > Qlogic ISP SCSI support (old driver)                                          │ │

  │ │      < > Qlogic ISP FC SCSI support                                                    │ │

  │ │      < > Qlogic QLA 1240/1x80/1x160 SCSI support                                       │ │

  │ │      < > QLogic ISP2100 host adapter family support                                    │ │

  │ │      < > QLogic ISP2200 host adapter family support                                    │ │

  │ │      < > QLogic ISP2300 host adapter family support                                    │ │

  │ │      < > QLogic ISP2322 host adapter family support                                    │ │

  │ │      < > QLogic ISP63xx host adapter family support                                    │ │

  │ │      < > Symbios 53c416 SCSI support                                                   │ │

  │ │      < > Tekram DC395(U/UW/F) and DC315(U) SCSI support (EXPERIMENTAL)                 │ │

  │ │      < > Tekram DC390(T) and Am53/79C974 SCSI support                                  │ │

  │ │      < > Trantor T128/T128F/T228 SCSI support                                          │ │

  │ │      < > UltraStor 14F/34F support                                                     │ │

  │ │      < > UltraStor SCSI support                                                        │ │

  │ │      < > Workbit NinjaSCSI-32Bi/UDE support                                            │ │

  │ │      < > SCSI debugging host simulator                                                 │ │

  │ └────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────┘ │

```

ata

```

  │ │       <*> ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support                                                    │ │

  │ │       <*>   Enhanced IDE/MFM/RLL disk/cdrom/tape/floppy support                        │ │

  │ │       ---     Please see Documentation/ide.txt for help/info on IDE drives             │ │

  │ │       [ ]     Support for SATA (deprecated; conflicts with libata SATA driver)         │ │

  │ │       [ ]     Use old disk-only driver on primary interface                            │ │

  │ │       <*>     Include IDE/ATA-2 DISK support                                           │ │

  │ │       [*]       Use multi-mode by default                                              │ │

  │ │       <*>     Include IDE/ATAPI CDROM support                                          │ │

  │ │       < >     Include IDE/ATAPI TAPE support (EXPERIMENTAL)                            │ │

  │ │       < >     Include IDE/ATAPI FLOPPY support                                         │ │

  │ │       <*>     SCSI emulation support                                                   │ │

  │ │       [ ]     IDE Taskfile Access                                                      │ │

  │ │       ---     IDE chipset support/bugfixes                                             │ │

  │ │       <*>     generic/default IDE chipset support                                      │ │

  │ │       [*]     CMD640 chipset bugfix/support                                            │ │

  │ │       [ ]       CMD640 enhanced support                                                │ │

  │ │       [ ]     PNP EIDE support                                                         │ │

  │ │       [*]     PCI IDE chipset support                                                  │ │

  │ │       [*]       Sharing PCI IDE interrupts support                                     │ │

  │ │       [ ]       Boot off-board chipsets first support                                  │ │

  │ │       <*>       Generic PCI IDE Chipset Support                                        │ │

  │ │       < >       OPTi 82C621 chipset enhanced support (EXPERIMENTAL)                    │ │

  │ │       <*>       RZ1000 chipset bugfix/support                                          │ │

  │ │       [*]       Generic PCI bus-master DMA support                                     │ │

  │ │       [ ]         Force enable legacy 2.0.X HOSTS to use DMA                           │ │

  │ │       [*]         Use PCI DMA by default when available                                │ │

  │ │       [ ]           Enable DMA only for disks                                          │ │

  │ │       < >         AEC62XX chipset support                                              │ │

  │ │       < >         ALI M15x3 chipset support                                            │ │

  │ │       < >         AMD and nVidia IDE support                                           │ │

  │ │       < >         ATI IXP chipset IDE support                                          │ │

  │ │       < >         CMD64{3|6|8|9} chipset support                                       │ │

  │ │       < >         Compaq Triflex IDE support                                           │ │

  │ │       < >         CY82C693 chipset support                                             │ │

  │ │       < >         Cyrix CS5510/20 MediaGX chipset support (VERY EXPERIMENTAL)          │ │

  │ │       < >         Cyrix/National Semiconductor CS5530 MediaGX chipset support          │ │

  │ │       < >         HPT34X chipset support                                               │ │

  │ │       < >         HPT36X/37X chipset support                                           │ │

  │ │       < >         National SCx200 chipset support                                      │ │

  │ │       <*>         Intel PIIXn chipsets support                                         │ │

  │ │       < >         NS87415 chipset support                                              │ │

  │ │       < >         PROMISE PDC202{46|62|65|67} support                                  │ │

  │ │       < >         PROMISE PDC202{68|69|70|71|75|76|77} support                         │ │

  │ │       < >         ServerWorks OSB4/CSB5/CSB6 chipsets support                          │ │

  │ │       < >         Silicon Image chipset support                                        │ │

  │ │       < >         SiS5513 chipset support                                              │ │

  │ │       < >         SLC90E66 chipset support                                             │ │

  │ │       < >         Tekram TRM290 chipset support                                        │ │

  │ │       < >         VIA82CXXX chipset support                                            │ │

  │ │       [ ]     Other IDE chipset support                                                │ │

  │ │       [ ]     IGNORE word93 Validation BITS                                            │ │

```

```
bash-2.05b# hdparm -d1 /dev/cdrom

/dev/cdrom:

 setting using_dma to 1 (on)

 HDIO_SET_DMA failed: Operation not permitted

 using_dma    =  0 (off)

bash-2.05b# hdparm  /dev/cdrom

/dev/cdrom:

 HDIO_GET_MULTCOUNT failed: Invalid argument

 IO_support   =  0 (default 16-bit)

 unmaskirq    =  0 (off)

 using_dma    =  0 (off)

 keepsettings =  0 (off)

 readonly     =  0 (off)

 readahead    = 256 (on)

 HDIO_GETGEO failed: Invalid argument 
```

I have tried it with just SCSI and tried it with just IDE and with both.  I cant seem to get dma to work.  Im using gentoo-sources-2.6.11-r6, I think, Ill check later tonight.

Thanks. If Im missing info, just let me know.  Ill try to post it.Last edited by k1ll1nt1m3 on Fri May 06, 2005 1:44 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## agent_jdh

I've read through the first part of your post a couple of times now and it's not precisely clear exactly how you have your drives set up and what controllers you have.

I do see though that in scsi section you have scsi cd rom and generic support (if you only have sata hard drives you probably won't need this), and in the ide section you've got scsi emulation enabled (again, you probably don't need this).

What do you mean by you have your raptors mapped to the the secondary ide channel on your mobo?  Are they sata hdd's mapped to the pata controller?  I'm not familiar with this config but it doesn't sound too clever.

If you could try and explain more clearly what your setup is it might be easier to help.  It also sounds like your configuration is horribly complex and non-standard.  I would suggest putting all your sata drives on one sata controller, but I suspect both of your sata controllers only support 2 drives each?

----------

## k1ll1nt1m3

Sorry... Ill try to explain better.  I have 2 dvd drives on the Primary IDE (master and slave).  I have 2 raptors, on the MBs SATA connection.  The MB lets me set them as Secoundary IDE (master and slave).  Not that it really matters, but my DVDs are ide0 master and slave, the Raptors (Gentoo raid0) are ide1 master and slave in the BIOS.  I have a SATA and an IDE hd on a Promise FastTrack 150 TX2 as two more drives.   

In Gentoo, my / is on md1 (raptors, sda and sdb).  Md2 is /mnt/movies on the Fasttrack (sdc and sdd).  My dvds are hda and hdb in Gentoo, /mnt/cdrom and /mnt/cdrom1.   

Your right, this was the best way I could get windows and gentoo to both be raid0.  Windows is no longer raid0 but I dont really feel like moving drives around if I dont have too.  Even if I did, I would still have the DVDs on the IDE channel.  My MB doesnt have a raid controller, thats why I bought the 150 tx2.  I dont need it for raid now, but its a great way to attach all my drives.

I hope this helps some.  Thanks again.

----------

## agent_jdh

Get rid of scsi emulation in the ata/atapi kernel config, rebuild, reinstall, and also try using e.g. hdparm -d 1 /dev/hda instead of /dev/cdrom

----------

## k1ll1nt1m3

I removed scsi emulation and ran "make && make modules_install", then I copied the kernel to /boot as kernel-2.6.11-r6-trial and added that to my grub config.  If I boot that one with no scsi emulatiuon my hda and hdb are gone.  I cant seem to find the dvds then.  

Here is my dmesg, 

```
Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

GDT-HA: Storage RAID Controller Driver. Version: 3.04

GDT-HA: Found 0 PCI Storage RAID Controllers

libata version 1.10 loaded.

ata_piix version 1.03

ata_piix: combined mode detected

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1f.2[A] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1f.2 to 64

ata1: PATA max UDMA/100 cmd 0x1F0 ctl 0x3F6 bmdma 0xF000 irq 14

ata1: dev 0 cfg 49:0b00 82:0000 83:0000 84:0000 85:0000 86:0000 87:0000 88:0407

ata1: dev 0 ATAPI, max UDMA/33

ata1: dev 1 cfg 49:0f00 82:0000 83:0000 84:0000 85:0000 86:0000 87:0000 88:0407

ata1: dev 1 ATAPI, max UDMA/33

ata1: dev 0 configured for UDMA/33

ata1: dev 1 configured for UDMA/33

scsi0 : ata_piix

ata2: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x170 ctl 0x376 bmdma 0xF008 irq 15

ata2: dev 0 cfg 49:2f00 82:346b 83:7f21 84:4003 85:3469 86:3c01 87:4003 88:207f

ata2: dev 0 ATA, max UDMA/133, 72301727 sectors: lba48

ata2: dev 1 cfg 49:2f00 82:346b 83:7f21 84:4003 85:3469 86:3c01 87:4003 88:207f

ata2: dev 1 ATA, max UDMA/133, 72301727 sectors: lba48

ata2: dev 0 configured for UDMA/133

ata2: dev 1 configured for UDMA/133

scsi1 : ata_piix

  Vendor: ATA       Model: WDC WD360GD-00FN  Rev: 35.0

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 05

  Vendor: ATA       Model: WDC WD360GD-00FN  Rev: 35.0

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 05

sata_promise version 1.01

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:02:01.0[A] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 21

sata_promise PATA port found

ata3: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xE0810200 ctl 0xE0810238 bmdma 0x0 irq 21

ata4: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xE0810280 ctl 0xE08102B8 bmdma 0x0 irq 21

ata5: PATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xE0810300 ctl 0xE0810338 bmdma 0x0 irq 21

ata3: dev 0 cfg 49:2f00 82:7c6b 83:7b09 84:4003 85:7c69 86:3801 87:4003 88:407f

ata3: dev 0 ATA, max UDMA/133, 240115519 sectors:

ata3: dev 0 configured for UDMA/133

scsi2 : sata_promise

ata4: no device found (phy stat 00000000)

scsi3 : sata_promise

ata5: dev 0 cfg 49:2f00 82:3469 83:4b01 84:4000 85:3469 86:0a01 87:4000 88:203f

ata5: dev 0 ATA, max UDMA/100, 234373007 sectors:

ata5: dev 0 configured for UDMA/100

scsi4 : sata_promise

  Vendor: ATA       Model: Maxtor 6Y120M0    Rev: YAR5

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 05

  Vendor: ATA       Model: WDC WD1200JB-75C  Rev: 16.0

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 05

SCSI device sda: 72301727 512-byte hdwr sectors (37018 MB)

SCSI device sda: drive cache: write back

SCSI device sda: 72301727 512-byte hdwr sectors (37018 MB)

SCSI device sda: drive cache: write back

 /dev/scsi/host1/bus0/target0/lun0: p1 p2 p3 p4

Attached scsi disk sda at scsi1, channel 0, id 0, lun 0

SCSI device sdb: 72301727 512-byte hdwr sectors (37018 MB)

SCSI device sdb: drive cache: write back

SCSI device sdb: 72301727 512-byte hdwr sectors (37018 MB)

SCSI device sdb: drive cache: write back

 /dev/scsi/host1/bus0/target1/lun0: p1 p2 p3

Attached scsi disk sdb at scsi1, channel 0, id 1, lun 0

SCSI device sdc: 240115519 512-byte hdwr sectors (122939 MB)

SCSI device sdc: drive cache: write back

SCSI device sdc: 240115519 512-byte hdwr sectors (122939 MB)

SCSI device sdc: drive cache: write back

 /dev/scsi/host2/bus0/target0/lun0: p1 p2 p3

Attached scsi disk sdc at scsi2, channel 0, id 0, lun 0

SCSI device sdd: 234373007 512-byte hdwr sectors (119999 MB)

SCSI device sdd: drive cache: write back

SCSI device sdd: 234373007 512-byte hdwr sectors (119999 MB)

SCSI device sdd: drive cache: write back

 /dev/scsi/host4/bus0/target0/lun0: p1 p2

Attached scsi disk sdd at scsi4, channel 0, id 0, lun 0

Attached scsi generic sg0 at scsi1, channel 0, id 0, lun 0,  type 0

Attached scsi generic sg1 at scsi1, channel 0, id 1, lun 0,  type 0

Attached scsi generic sg2 at scsi2, channel 0, id 0, lun 0,  type 0

Attached scsi generic sg3 at scsi4, channel 0, id 0, lun 0,  type 0

ohci1394: $Rev: 1223 $ Ben Collins <bcollins@debian.org>

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:02:05.0[A] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 21

ohci1394: fw-host0: OHCI-1394 1.1 (PCI): IRQ=[21]  MMIO=[f3025000-f30257ff]  Max Packet=[2048]

video1394: Installed video1394 module

ieee1394: raw1394: /dev/raw1394 device initialized

sbp2: $Rev: 1219 $ Ben Collins <bcollins@debian.org>

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1d.7[D] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 23

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: Intel Corp. 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) USB2 EHCI Controller

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.7 to 64

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: irq 23, pci mem 0xf4000000

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

PCI: cache line size of 128 is not supported by device 0000:00:1d.7

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: USB 2.0 initialized, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 8 ports detected

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v2.2

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1d.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: Intel Corp. 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) USB UHCI #1

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.0 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: irq 16, io base 0xbc00

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1d.1[B] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: Intel Corp. 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) USB UHCI #2

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.1 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: irq 19, io base 0xb000

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1d.2[C] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: Intel Corp. 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) USB UHCI #3

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.2 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: irq 18, io base 0xb400

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1d.3[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: Intel Corp. 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) USB UHCI #4

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.3 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: irq 16, io base 0xb800

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 5

hub 5-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 5-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

usb 3-2: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2

drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: usblp0: USB Bidirectional printer dev 2 if 1 alt 0 proto 2 vid 0x04B8 pid 0x080D

usbcore: registered new driver usblp

drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: v0.13: USB Printer Device Class driver

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

scsi5 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

usbcore: registered new driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

usb-storage: device found at 2

usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

usbcore: registered new driver usbhid

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.0:USB HID core driver

i2c /dev entries driver

bash-2.05b#

```

Do I HAVE to copy system.map?  It seems the kernel is different since the new one doesnt have hda, hdb or /dev/cdrom anymore.  I am trying to keep the orignal kernel-2.6.11-r6 so I can have a working system without rebuilding the kernel every time.  Sorry if I said a different kernel before, I am using 2.6.11-r6.

If I have to I can fully rebuild the kerenl and replace my working one.

Edit:  What is the deal with this line

```
ata1: PATA max UDMA/100 cmd 0x1F0 ctl 0x3F6 bmdma 0xF000 irq 14

ata1: dev 0 cfg 49:0b00 82:0000 83:0000 84:0000 85:0000 86:0000 87:0000 88:0407

ata1: dev 0 ATAPI, max UDMA/33

ata1: dev 1 cfg 49:0f00 82:0000 83:0000 84:0000 85:0000 86:0000 87:0000 88:0407

ata1: dev 1 ATAPI, max UDMA/33

ata1: dev 0 configured for UDMA/33

ata1: dev 1 configured for UDMA/33 
```

Wouldnt those be the DVDs since they both are UDMA/33 and they are ata1 dev0 and dev1?  Where are they??? :Wink: Last edited by k1ll1nt1m3 on Wed May 04, 2005 5:59 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## k1ll1nt1m3

A friend has shown me this post...

 *Quote:*   

> According to this post, http://www.ussg.iu.edu/hypermail/linux/kernel/0406.0/0584.html
> 
> Your PATA driver is disabled. It will be as follows in your lspci
> 
> Code:
> ...

 

Any ideas why Im missing the ATA controller?

----------

## k1ll1nt1m3

I must have messed up somewhere.  I did my kernel again and seems generic IDE was on.  I set the BIOS to map the SATAs as SATA0 and SATA1.  I removed everything but the Intel PIIx drivers, and DMA works now.  Thanks to NeddySeagoon.  Here is my config just incase.

dmesg:

```
Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

ICH5: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:1f.1

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1f.1[A] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

ICH5: chipset revision 2

ICH5: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0xf000-0xf007, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:pio

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0xf008-0xf00f, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:pio

Probing IDE interface ide0...

hda: _NEC DVD_RW ND-3520AW, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

hdb: HL-DT-ST RW/DVD GCC-4520B, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

Probing IDE interface ide1...

hda: ATAPI 48X DVD-ROM DVD-R CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

hdb: ATAPI 52X DVD-ROM CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache

libata version 1.10 loaded.

ata_piix version 1.03

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1f.2[A] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1f.2 to 64

ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xC000 ctl 0xC402 bmdma 0xD000 irq 18

ata2: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xC800 ctl 0xCC02 bmdma 0xD008 irq 18

ata1: dev 0 cfg 49:2f00 82:346b 83:7f21 84:4003 85:3469 86:3c01 87:4003 88:207f

ata1: dev 0 ATA, max UDMA/133, 72301727 sectors: lba48

ata1: dev 0 configured for UDMA/133

scsi0 : ata_piix

ata2: dev 0 cfg 49:2f00 82:346b 83:7f21 84:4003 85:3469 86:3c01 87:4003 88:207f

ata2: dev 0 ATA, max UDMA/133, 72301727 sectors: lba48

ata2: dev 0 configured for UDMA/133

scsi1 : ata_piix

  Vendor: ATA       Model: WDC WD360GD-00FN  Rev: 35.0

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 05

  Vendor: ATA       Model: WDC WD360GD-00FN  Rev: 35.0

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 05

sata_promise version 1.01

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:02:01.0[A] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 21

sata_promise PATA port found

ata3: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xE0812200 ctl 0xE0812238 bmdma 0x0 irq 21

ata4: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xE0812280 ctl 0xE08122B8 bmdma 0x0 irq 21

ata5: PATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xE0812300 ctl 0xE0812338 bmdma 0x0 irq 21

ata3: dev 0 cfg 49:2f00 82:7c6b 83:7b09 84:4003 85:7c69 86:3801 87:4003 88:407f

ata3: dev 0 ATA, max UDMA/133, 240115519 sectors:

ata3: dev 0 configured for UDMA/133

scsi2 : sata_promise

ata4: no device found (phy stat 00000000)

scsi3 : sata_promise

ata5: dev 0 cfg 49:2f00 82:3469 83:4b01 84:4000 85:3469 86:0a01 87:4000 88:203f

ata5: dev 0 ATA, max UDMA/100, 234373007 sectors:

ata5: dev 0 configured for UDMA/100

scsi4 : sata_promise

  Vendor: ATA       Model: Maxtor 6Y120M0    Rev: YAR5

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 05

  Vendor: ATA       Model: WDC WD1200JB-75C  Rev: 16.0

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 05

```

ata drivers:

```
 │ │      <*> ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support                                                    │ │

  │ │      <*>   Enhanced IDE/MFM/RLL disk/cdrom/tape/floppy support                        │ │

  │ │      ---     Please see Documentation/ide.txt for help/info on IDE drives             │ │

  │ │      [ ]     Support for SATA (deprecated; conflicts with libata SATA driver)         │ │

  │ │      [ ]     Use old disk-only driver on primary interface                            │ │

  │ │      <*>     Include IDE/ATA-2 DISK support                                           │ │

  │ │      [ ]       Use multi-mode by default                                              │ │

  │ │      <*>     Include IDE/ATAPI CDROM support                                          │ │

  │ │      < >     Include IDE/ATAPI TAPE support (EXPERIMENTAL)                            │ │

  │ │      < >     Include IDE/ATAPI FLOPPY support                                         │ │

  │ │      < >     SCSI emulation support                                                   │ │

  │ │      [ ]     IDE Taskfile Access                                                      │ │

  │ │      ---     IDE chipset support/bugfixes                                             │ │

  │ │      < >     generic/default IDE chipset support                                      │ │

  │ │      [ ]     CMD640 chipset bugfix/support                                            │ │

  │ │      [ ]     PNP EIDE support                                                         │ │

  │ │      [*]     PCI IDE chipset support                                                  │ │

  │ │      [ ]       Sharing PCI IDE interrupts support                                     │ │

  │ │      [ ]       Boot off-board chipsets first support                                  │ │

  │ │      < >       Generic PCI IDE Chipset Support                                        │ │

  │ │      < >       OPTi 82C621 chipset enhanced support (EXPERIMENTAL)                    │ │

  │ │      < >       RZ1000 chipset bugfix/support                                          │ │

  │ │      [*]       Generic PCI bus-master DMA support                                     │ │

  │ │      [ ]         Force enable legacy 2.0.X HOSTS to use DMA                           │ │

  │ │      [ ]         Use PCI DMA by default when available                                │ │

  │ │      < >         AEC62XX chipset support                                              │ │

  │ │      < >         ALI M15x3 chipset support                                            │ │

  │ │      < >         AMD and nVidia IDE support                                           │ │

  │ │      < >         ATI IXP chipset IDE support                                          │ │

  │ │      < >         CMD64{3|6|8|9} chipset support                                       │ │

  │ │      < >         Compaq Triflex IDE support                                           │ │

  │ │      < >         CY82C693 chipset support                                             │ │

  │ │      < >         Cyrix CS5510/20 MediaGX chipset support (VERY EXPERIMENTAL)          │ │

  │ │      < >         Cyrix/National Semiconductor CS5530 MediaGX chipset support          │ │

  │ │      < >         HPT34X chipset support                                               │ │

  │ │      < >         HPT36X/37X chipset support                                           │ │

  │ │      < >         National SCx200 chipset support                                      │ │

  │ │      <*>         Intel PIIXn chipsets support                                         │ │

  │ │      < >         NS87415 chipset support                                              │ │

  │ │      < >         PROMISE PDC202{46|62|65|67} support                                  │ │

  │ │      < >         PROMISE PDC202{68|69|70|71|75|76|77} support                         │ │

  │ │      < >         ServerWorks OSB4/CSB5/CSB6 chipsets support                          │ │

  │ │      < >         Silicon Image chipset support                                        │ │

  │ │      < >         SiS5513 chipset support                                              │ │

  │ │      < >         SLC90E66 chipset support                                             │ │

  │ │      < >         Tekram TRM290 chipset support                                        │ │

  │ │      < >         VIA82CXXX chipset support                                            │ │

  │ │      [ ]     IGNORE word93 Validation BITS                                            │ │

  │ └───────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────┘ │
```

scsi low-level:

```

  │ │      < > 3ware 5/6/7/8xxx ATA-RAID support                                            │ │

  │ │      < > 3ware 9xxx SATA-RAID support                                                 │ │

  │ │      < > ACARD SCSI support                                                           │ │

  │ │      < > Adaptec AACRAID support                                                      │ │

  │ │      < > Adaptec AIC7xxx Fast -> U160 support (New Driver)                            │ │

  │ │      < > Adaptec AIC7xxx support (old driver)                                         │ │

  │ │      < > Adaptec AIC79xx U320 support                                                 │ │

  │ │      < > Adaptec I2O RAID support                                                     │ │

  │ │      [ ] LSI Logic New Generation RAID Device Drivers                                 │ │

  │ │      < > LSI Logic Legacy MegaRAID Driver                                             │ │

  │ │      [*] Serial ATA (SATA) support                                                    │ │

  │ │      < >   AHCI SATA support                                                          │ │

  │ │      < >   ServerWorks Frodo / Apple K2 SATA support                                  │ │

  │ │      <*>   Intel PIIX/ICH SATA support                                                │ │

  │ │      < >   NVIDIA SATA support                                                        │ │

  │ │      < >   Promise PATA 2027x support                                                 │ │

  │ │      < >   Promise PATA 2027x support                                                 │ │

  │ │      <*>   Promise SATA TX2/TX4 support                                               │ │

  │ │      < >   Pacific Digital SATA QStor support                                         │ │

  │ │      < >   Promise SATA SX4 support                                                   │ │

  │ │      < >   Silicon Image SATA support                                                 │ │

  │ │      < >   SiS 964/180 SATA support                                                   │ │

  │ │      < >   ULi Electronics SATA support                                               │ │

  │ │      < >   VIA SATA support                                                           │ │

  │ │      < >   VITESSE VSC-7174 SATA support                                              │ │

  │ │      < > BusLogic SCSI support                                                        │ │

  │ │      < > DMX3191D SCSI support                                                        │ │

  │ │      < > EATA ISA/EISA/PCI (DPT and generic EATA/DMA-compliant boards) support        │ │

  │ │      < > EATA-PIO (old DPT PM2001, PM2012A) support                                   │ │

  │ │      < > Future Domain 16xx SCSI/AHA-2920A support                                    │ │

  │ │      < > Intel/ICP (former GDT SCSI Disk Array) RAID Controller support               │ │

  │ │      < > IBM ServeRAID support                                                        │ │

  │ │      < > Initio 9100U(W) support                                                      │ │

  │ │      < > Initio INI-A100U2W support                                                   │ │

  │ │      < > IOMEGA parallel port (ppa - older drives)                                    │ │

  │ │      < > IOMEGA parallel port (imm - newer drives)                                    │ │

  │ │      < > SYM53C8XX Version 2 SCSI support                                             │ │

  │ │      < > IBM Power Linux RAID adapter support                                         │ │

  │ │      < > Qlogic ISP SCSI support (old driver)                                         │ │

  │ │      < > Qlogic ISP FC SCSI support                                                   │ │

  │ │      < > Qlogic QLA 1240/1x80/1x160 SCSI support                                      │ │

  │ │      < > QLogic ISP2100 host adapter family support                                   │ │

  │ │      < > QLogic ISP2200 host adapter family support                                   │ │

  │ │      < > QLogic ISP2300 host adapter family support                                   │ │

  │ │      < > QLogic ISP2322 host adapter family support                                   │ │

  │ │      < > QLogic ISP63xx host adapter family support                                   │ │

  │ │      < > Tekram DC395(U/UW/F) and DC315(U) SCSI support (EXPERIMENTAL)                │ │

  │ │      < > Tekram DC390(T) and Am53/79C974 SCSI support                                 │ │

  │ │      < > Workbit NinjaSCSI-32Bi/UDE support                                           │ │

  │ │      < > SCSI debugging host simulator                                                │ │

  │ └───────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────┘ │

```

----------

